# 32 ermine boxes



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I'm done have 32 weasel boxes ready for December----One of My Great Grand Sons [ just turned 7] ] wants to go trapping weasels this winter. Looks like we're both are going to have a great time------We're Planning to head west this winter so will have to get this done before Christmas----Had fun making these boxes-------[pics]---------------svb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow... how are you gonna remember where you put all them traps. You're gonna need your grandson and a gps ????.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Frigging awesome Skip. Well done.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys-------------Its going to be fun-------------APH I'll do it the Old way . Hang colored flagging near my stops so I remember ------------------------------------- *


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome Skip ! I like the chimney detail on them and the log cabin.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Thanks Guys-------------Its going to be fun-------------APH I'll do it the Old way . Hang colored flagging near my stops so I remember ------------------------------------- *


 Ok... I've never used any flagging to mark my traps when I was trapping. I had to hide my sets so no one would steal them, I was trapping a public park and an airport.????


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Skip...like you I "need" to flag now-days,Tough getting old. I like your weasels boxes so much (very very nice indeed) can you post dimensions so I could try to build one?.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Larry I use cedar dog eared fence boards 6' only a couple bucks a piece makes a box plus some for the next-------I make the sides and bottom pieces 12" long and the top 15 or 16 " for a over hang ' 6" piece for the front with entrance hole. 2" drilled hole works fine. I was goofing around making different holes on these--I put a 2" screw up the middle of the bottom board at the back to put the bait on----a Rat trap works real well inside-- chippies, Red squirrels , weasels, here's a pic of the back side----------------p.s. even put a window in a few LOL--Some I used hinges -------svb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Just finished My GGS weasel box--He'll get a kick out of this one-- inside I stapled a Turkey feather for eye appeal LOL---put windows in so weasel can see the bait and smell it----having fun with this---------------------------------------*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh my you have been having way too much fun guys don’t let skip fool you he remembers where all his sets are we put a bobcat cat out last winter and then it snowed about 8” I couldn’t find it and he walked right to it I was only off by about 30 yards lol


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks a bunch Skp... I used dog eared fence in the Trap'n Cab'n to wall off the bathroom area. Its about the only 1/2 thick wood you can buy commercially I think. Like you said its cheap...its also light with regards to weight!

Pokey...I know the type...they claim to be so inept. (modest!!) but they are the smartest, and most knowledgeable folks I know.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Larry the Dog eared ones I used were 5/8"---but 1/2" should work fine*


----------

